# The Science of Sex -- 7 Studies That Can Help You Score



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Interesting article I found to help you get laid guys.:wink:

According to science, the logic behind having a traditional "wingman" is dubious. Because while there is no doubt your friend would _like _to be a good bro and help get you laid, there are all sorts of evolutionary urges that have him wanting to scoop up all the most fertile ladies for himself.

But every once in awhile, a study like this one about how daily sex is good for fertility comes across our desks and makes us think science is a pretty cool dude with our best interests at heart. So we decided to round up some of those sex studies whose conclusions seem designed to help you smooth-talk women -- be they your wife, girlfriend or the lovely lady you're about to meet -- into the sack. 

After the jump, seven scenarios in which you can use science as your wingman.

*When your girlfriend thinks you're a keeper *
So she thinks you're going to be together forever, and has stars and future children in her eyes. Well, she better be down with giving it up every night, because your good friend science states that daily sex increases the overall quality and fertility of sperm.

*When she is looking blue*
Sex, like all affectionate physical contact, elevates the level of the hormone oxytocin, which causes general happiness in both genders. But women get an added bonus from sexual activity, as a study has shown that exposure to semen will help quell depression. And it's a good thing too, because the old "sperm is good for the skin" canard is not backed up any legitimate research. 

*When she has bags under her eyes*
Various studies have found sleep deprivation causes all sorts of problems, especially among 19-38-year-olds. Fortunately, sex is a great way to promote better sleep habits, because a good old-fashioned screw will bring on the zzz's by releasing body- and mind-relaxing endorphins. If you go this route, you should throw in a self-effacing joke about it not being habit forming.
*
When there is a bug going around*
Researchers at the University of Wilkes-Barre have found that having sex a couple times a week increases your level of the antibody immunoglobulin, which prevents colds and other infections. Sure that's not going to make up for the litany of potentially more serious diseases you could leave her with, but it's a start.
*
When it's that time of the month *
If you don't mind going there, a study has suggested that sexual intercourse during menstruation helps prevent Endometriosis, a painful condition which affects 10 million American women and sometimes leads to infertility. It is also believed that orgasms reduce menstrual cramps.
*
When she's at the gym*
Yes, just like that StairMaster, sex with you can burn calories and be good for the heart. But would you really approach a chick at the gym with that weak sauce? Instead, be original and tell her that sex triggers the release of phenethylamine, a natural amphetamine which promotes weight loss by suppressing the appetite. And it would probably be best to do so delicately, and right after your own cardio workout, as studies have shown women most desire well-defined men.
*
When your wife is pregnant, and you want some oral sex.*
In a fortuitous twist, one of the keys to good prenatal health is ingesting as much of the father's, ahem, DNA as possible. Reason being it heightens the pregnant woman's tolerance for the half-foreign object growing in her belly.


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

Pretty interesting article there. 

The bags under the eyes thing made me lol. XD


----------



## Vasoline (Jul 3, 2009)

Thank you science


----------



## Bre (Jul 8, 2009)

That time of month is not a good time for sex. TONS of diseases can be contacted in the blood. The cycle is a time for cleansing of the impurities in the woman and the best time for sex is right after her menstrual cylce where her body is more ready for babies ...whenever a couple decides for that time to take place. Seriously. I don't find that part of the post accurate at all, but rather a thought and vague theory. Nods.


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

The problem though is that you have to have a GF or BF to do this with.


----------



## Bre (Jul 8, 2009)

Lifetime partner. There is no point being able to have a baby with someone and just being bf gf with sex benefits. I think it damages people and takes rather than gives. Scan my brain for love, dopamine can come with it.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Bre said:


> Lifetime partner. There is no point in being able to have a baby with someone and just being bf gf with sex benefits. I think it damages people and takes rather than gives. Scan my brain for love, dophimine can come with it.


Eh. Marriage isn't for everyone; Sometimes it ruins people too. 

And I don't see why it really matters if there's a point to it to you, to be honest. It doesn't affect you. Also, from experience I know it doesn't 'damage' people as my sister got pregnant when she wasn't married and my nephew's five years old and doing fine right now. 

But yeah, I wouldn't imagine a lot of people would want a kid anyways. There's a certain stage in a relationship in which that kind of stuff comes into play most of the time, and a lot of people are just looking for fun and that's why there's a thing called birth control and then there's also condoms.

Plus, friends with benefits could be fun seeing as there's (In theory) no strings attached, but yeah.


----------



## Bre (Jul 8, 2009)

Well, I would like to challenge all of your thoughts and things could get better.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Bre said:


> Well, I would like to challenge all of your thoughts and things could get better.


; Well, okay then...


----------



## themuzicman (Jul 13, 2009)

I think a guy wrote this article....


----------



## LPtheBeastly (Jul 15, 2009)

I swear I learn something new everyday...:crazy:


----------



## Buffichar (Jul 14, 2009)

Giggle Giggle
Ha ha 
ha ha ha ha ha ha
i thought the consensus is that the world is having too much sex. Which is it too much or too little.? great post I'll be still laughing a while yet.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I never knew that stuff, now to get laid...


----------



## SuicidalMarshmallow (Aug 15, 2009)

Vasoline said:


> Thank you science


 *nods* Amen.


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

> *When she is looking blue*
> Sex, like all affectionate physical contact, elevates the level of the hormone oxytocin, which causes general happiness in both genders. But women get an added bonus from sexual activity, as a study has shown that exposure to semen will help quell depression. And it's a good thing too, because the old "sperm is good for the skin" canard is not backed up any legitimate research.


That's what I said, but she still yelled at me for ruining her dress.


> *When she has bags under her eyes*
> Various studies have found sleep deprivation causes all sorts of problems, especially among 19-38-year-olds. Fortunately, sex is a great way to promote better sleep habits, because a good old-fashioned screw will bring on the zzz's by releasing body- and mind-relaxing endorphins. If you go this route, you should throw in a self-effacing joke about it not being habit forming.


Apparently, one of the problems sleep deprivation causes is children. 


> *When there is a bug going around
> *Researchers at the University of Wilkes-Barre have found that having sex a couple times a week increases your level of the antibody immunoglobulin, which prevents colds and other infections. Sure that's not going to make up for the litany of potentially more serious diseases you could leave her with, but it's a start.


"Oh, hello. Will you have sex with me--It'll improve your immune system? No? Well...ACHHOOOO!! Haha! You're in a bit of a pickle now, aren't you?"


> *When your wife is pregnant, and you want some oral sex.
> *In a fortuitous twist, one of the keys to good prenatal health is ingesting as much of the father's, ahem, DNA as possible. Reason being it heightens the pregnant woman's tolerance for the half-foreign object growing in her belly.


Will it heighten her tolerance for the half-foreign object growing in her MOUTH?


----------



## SuicidalMarshmallow (Aug 15, 2009)

Selene said:


> That's what I said, but she still yelled at me for ruining her dress.
> Apparently, one of the problems sleep deprivation causes is children.
> "Oh, hello. Will you have sex with me--It'll improve your immune system? No? Well...ACHHOOOO!! Haha! You're in a bit of a pickle now, aren't you?"
> Will it heighten her tolerance for the half-foreign object growing in her MOUTH?


Pffft. Stop ruining it for us! D:
Though you do have some points xD And they made me lol


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

What about the benefits men get from sex with women?


----------

